#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Θέρμανση >  > > >  >  >  Κεντρική καπνοδόχος όταν έχουμε ατομικούς λέβητες αερίου σε οικοδομή

## Xάρης

Γνωρίζετε μήπως αν η κεντρική καπνοδόχος είναι υποχρεωτική σε νέα οικοδομή με ατομική θέρμανση αερίου στα διαμερίσματά της;

Τι γίνεται αν η οικοδομή είναι διώροφη και π.χ. 16 διαμερισμάτων οπότε θα χρειάζονταν πολλές κεντρικοί καπνοδόχοι (8) για την εξυπηρέτηση δύο κάθε φορά διαμερισμάτων;
Δεν γίνεται να έχουμε ξεχωριστή καπνοδόχο για κάθε λέβητα αερίου;

----------


## spapako

Δεν απαγορεύεται από τον κανονισμό ξεχωριστή καπνοδόχος για κάθε ατομικό λέβητα. Ο υπολογισμός και η διαστασιολόγηση γίνεται βάσει του ΕΝ13384-1, ενώ για πολλαπλή σύνδεση με το ΕΝ13384-2.
Γενικά πρέπει να τηρούνται οι διατάξεις του κεφαλαίου 9 του κανονισμού (απαγωγή καυσαερίων συσκευών αερίου)

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Ο κανονισμός στο οποίο αναφέρεσαι είναι ο ΥΑ.Δ3/Α/11346 - ΦΕΚ.963/Β΄/15.07.2003;

----------


## spapako

Όχι, έχει αλλάξει
Αριθ. Δ3/Α΄/οικ.6598 (ΦΕΚ 976Β / 28-03-2012)
Τεχνικός Κανονισμός Εσωτερικών Εγκαταστάσεων Φυσικού Αερίου με πίεση λειτουργίας έως και 500mbar.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## gremon

Εφόσον η οικοδομή είναι υφιστάμενη, μπορείς να έχεις ξεχωριστή καπνοδόχο ανά λέβητα και τα πράγματα είναι απλά.

Όταν όμως πρόκειται για νεόδμητες οικοδομές, τότε οι λέβητες συνδέονται υποχρεωτικά σε κοινή καπνοδόχο, και τότε απαιτείται υπολογισμός με τον αντίστοιχο κανονισμό.

Αν δε η καπνοδόχος έχει και δυο γωνίες / σπασίματα, τότε τα πράγματα δυσκολεύουν πολύ και ο υπολογισμός μπορεί να γίνει μόνο με software όπως αυτό της ti-soft.

----------

